# C.W. Herwig Schiedam Aromatic Schnapps



## Shellbay (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello!  This is my first post and I’m hoping someone can help.  I found this bottle in Guantanamo Bay several months ago.  It’s quite similar to a Udolpho Wolfe bottle (found one of those today).  I did a bit of research and was not able to find much on this bottle.  I couldn’t even find a picture of it.  Is anyone one familiar with CW Herwig? 

Thank you!


----------



## Len (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow, we been getting more than one or two new members lately. A belated welcome to our community. I'm going to guess you collect bottles with barnacles too.   Any Spanish-Am. War artifacts come up while you were at Gitmo? Who knows your bottle pic could be one. The Spanish got guns and other supplies from the Germans.


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi there!  No cool artifacts but a few bottles I think might be super old.  Yes!  All of my bottles are found either in the ocean, buried in the sand dirt or washed up on shore.  Barnacles—- YES! Some are covered with them.


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Hi there!  No cool artifacts but a few bottles I think might be super old.  Yes!  All of my bottles are found either in the ocean, buried in the sand dirt or washed up on shore.  Barnacles—- YES! Some are covered with them. View attachment 235115


This is the Herwig bottle when I found it.  A few barnacles, I found it buried in the sand dirt on the shore line showing just a tiny bit of the bottle during low tide.


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

This is the Wolfe bottle I found yesterday.  It’s been soaking in bleach, will clean it today.  I was beyond THRILLED!!!!!   I discovered Wolfe bottles when I was researching my Herwig bottle!


----------



## Len (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi Shellbay!

A very cool collection all around. I must say though, from what I've seen, some think they're worth more with the barnacles. --In any case its just a matter of preference. As long as you're on the southern flank don't forget the older Spanish treasure galleon wreck wash ups, and keep wearing the reflectors. I've been wearing them for years too.  ... Hey, how about a Dutch gin bot for your next find?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 27, 2022)

All I could find out is he from Hamburg Germany & sold Case Gin in the 1890's. Also owned a shipping Vessel called the Hertha & employed 250. LEON.


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Hi Shellbay!
> 
> A very cool collection all around. I must say though, from what I've seen, some think they're worth more with the barnacles. --In any case its just a matter of preference. As long as you're on the southern flank don't forget the older Spanish treasure galleon wreck wash ups, and keep wearing the reflectors. I've been wearing them for years too.  ... Hey, how about a Dutch gin bot for your next find?





hemihampton said:


> All I could find out is he from Hamburg Germany & sold Case Gin in the 1890's. Also owned a shipping Vessel called the Hertha & employed 250. LEON.


Thank you for sharing what you found!


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Hi Shellbay!
> 
> A very cool collection all around. I must say though, from what I've seen, some think they're worth more with the barnacles. --In any case its just a matter of preference. As long as you're on the southern flank don't forget the older Spanish treasure galleon wreck wash ups, and keep wearing the reflectors. I've been wearing them for years too.  ... Hey, how about a Dutch gin bot for your next find?


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

The first thing I do is scrape off those pesky barnacles!


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 27, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> The first thing I do is scrape off those pesky barnacles!


If the bottle was a slick, I would probably leave them.  They make for a more interesting bottle.  Just my two cents.  We don't get barnacles in Missouri for some reason.  Ha ha.


----------



## Shellbay (Feb 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Hi Shellbay!
> 
> A very cool collection all around. I must say though, from what I've seen, some think they're worth more with the barnacles. --In any case its just a matter of preference. As long as you're on the southern flank don't forget the older Spanish treasure galleon wreck wash ups, and keep wearing the reflectors. I've been wearing them for years too.  ... Hey, how about a Dutch gin bot for your next find?





UncleBruce said:


> If the bottle was a slick, I would probably leave them.  They make for a more interesting bottle.  Just my two cents.  We don't get barnacles in Missouri for some reason.  Ha ha.


I’m new to hunting (about 6 months), not sure what a slick is?  I never considered keeping the barnacles on....... going hunting tomorrow on my kayak- will keep a few “natural” .    People really like them with the barnacles?  I guess since almost every bottle I find has at least 1 or 2 on them (some completely covered) I didn’t realize it was “a thing”.


----------



## Len (Feb 27, 2022)

Yo! Ho! Shellbay,

Slick- Smooth, no embossment or other traceable info.

Aye, you can bank on that "thing," matte.  And be you in the tropics long enough, you might need a bigger boat.  ARrrr!/congrats. --L


----------



## THE BEAR (Mar 3, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Hello!  This is my first post and I’m hoping someone can help.  I found this bottle in Guantanamo Bay several months ago.  It’s quite similar to a Udolpho Wolfe bottle (found one of those today).  I did a bit of research and was not able to find much on this bottle.  I couldn’t even find a picture of it.  Is anyone one familiar with CW Herwig?
> 
> Thank you!View attachment 235111


Great way to take a picture, on shells.


----------



## Len (Mar 3, 2022)

It looks a lot like Shellbay's bot on p1. Might have been intended for an ethnic German customer community nearby. Maybe the same bottle maker too. Then along comes TR... (We could use him today. )


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 7, 2022)

First things first- welcome! That pretty bottle is right up my alley. And I love the way you photographed it. Creative, and it would help prop it up to catch the right light on the embossment for pix? Good job. Sweet bottle, too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 21, 2022)

Len said:


> Yo! Ho! Shellbay,
> 
> Slick- Smooth, no embossment or other traceable info.
> 
> Aye, you can bank on that "thing," matte.  And be you in the tropics long enough, you might need a bigger boat.  ARrrr!/congrats. --L


To clean or not to clean??  Bottle #2 is what the embossing is.   This one has a huge chunk of coral attached to it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 21, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> To clean or not to clean??  Bottle #2 is what the embossing is.   This one has a huge chunk of coral attached to it  View attachment 235612


I'd leave that one as is, the coral is really cool and it looks like it doesn't even cover the embossing.  Nice find!


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 21, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd leave that one as is, the coral is really cool and it looks like it doesn't even cover the embossing.  Nice find!


Hopefully the smell goes away. . If you zoom in you can really see the embossing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> If the bottle was a slick, I would probably leave them.  They make for a more interesting bottle.  Just my two cents.  We don't get barnacles in Missouri for some reason.  Ha ha.


Really!? None. Everything in the water around here has barnacles on it. Rivers too. Only a couple miles from the open ocean. Maybe that's it, too far away to get the brackish sea water they need.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Hopefully the smell goes away. . If you zoom in you can really see the embossing.


Vinegar removes barnacles. Smell should dissipate after some dry time. Clean them good inside.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Mar 21, 2022)

I would have left it. Even if it was slightly scary at first sight.) I can see you prefer otherwise. Find a duplicate (of any bottle) one with coral, one sans, and try selling them side by side. Ok, lets all sing- "Nothing is everything."*... 

*- Pretty lady in blue. Ok, Its the SKIRIZY ad.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 22, 2022)

*I think I'd leave the fire coral, but get rid of the other marine growth including the barnacles.  I'd use acid/vinegar on a paper towel folded into a pad, moving the pad when the growth is reduced to residue (I'd scrape with a craft stick or tongue depressor to avoid scratching the glass).  Once the other  growth is removed, I think I'd bleach the coral with laundry bleach.  A great souvenir at that point.





*


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 22, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I think I'd leave the fire coral, but get rid of the other marine growth including the barnacles.  I'd use acid/vinegar on a paper towel folded into a pad, moving the pad when the growth is reduced to residue (I'd scrape with a craft stick or tongue depressor to avoid scratching the glass).  Once the other  growth is removed, I think I'd bleach the coral with laundry bleach.  A great souvenir at that point.
> 
> View attachment 235660View attachment 235661*


That’s a great idea thank you!!!


----------



## Old man digger (Mar 22, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Hi there!  No cool artifacts but a few bottles I think might be super old.  Yes!  All of my bottles are found either in the ocean, buried in the sand dirt or washed up on shore.  Barnacles—- YES! Some are covered with them. View attachment 235115


That two-tone glazed bottle made of some sort of pottery, must have been very popular in the Caribbean area. I found hundreds of them while stationed in the Panama Canal Zone. Some were all white and some all brown, but most were the two-tone like in your picture. Mine were minus the barnacles as they were in dry ground...OMD


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 22, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> That two-tone glazed bottle made of some sort of pottery, must have been very popular in the Caribbean area. I found hundreds of them while stationed in the Panama Canal Zone. Some were all white and some all brown, but most were the two-tone like in your picture. Mine were minus the barnacles as they were in dry ground...OMD


We call them ginger beer bottles.  Most of the ones found here have a small stamp on them from Glasgow.  They are actually a favorite bottle to find by most collectors here in GTMO!  I have 8 or 9 and every time I find another one I dance a little jig!


----------



## Old man digger (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes, that is what was stamped on some of the ones I found. Also, Denby was stamped on some too.....OMD


----------

